# Post exercise food?



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 26, 2017)

I looked at my gym profile online today and it said I'd not been since October! I felt guilty so went today. I've been having trouble with hypos recently anyway so didn't inject for my lunch before I went. This evening I've been hovering around 4.5mmol so had some toast. Waiting for my sugars to rise so I can sleep. Ideally, what would you recommend to eat post exercise? I've been told by my DSN bananas are good beforehand but not to be eaten after exercise cos the fructose raises your BGs too quickly?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I looked at my gym profile online today and it said I'd not been since October! I felt guilty so went today. I've been having trouble with hypos recently anyway so didn't inject for my lunch before I went. This evening I've been hovering around 4.5mmol so had some toast. Waiting for my sugars to rise so I can sleep. Ideally, what would you recommend to eat post exercise? I've been told by my DSN bananas are good beforehand but not to be eaten after exercise cos the fructose raises your BGs too quickly?


I'd say that would depend on how ripe the banana was and how you normally react to them - I'm usually OK with bananas, unless they've started turning black! 

I actually find Belvita biscuits really good, so I'd recommend giving them a go  How many you'll need will require some experimentation, but for me they are pretty slow-release. After exercise your liver and muscles seek to recoup the glucose you expended during your activities, so giving levels a gradual boost can really help  

Well done for getting back to the gym, Rosie - hope you're not too sore today!


----------

